# Indiana State Beekeepers Summer Meeting at PURDUE! June 21st



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

The 2008 ISBA Summer Meeting will be held on June 21st at the Purdue University research facility. Most of the day will be spent in the bee yard with hands-on activity so be sure to bring protective gear. 

INDIANA STATE BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION SUMMER FIELD DAY 
Purdue University Honey Bee Research Lab (and nearby apiaries) 

8:00 to 8:30 Registration ($20 per person, lunch included) 
8:30 to 9:15 Introduction: Dave Shenefield, with updates from state apiarist Kathleen Prough and Greg Hunt 

9:15 to 9:30 Break 

9:30 to noon Workshops in the apiaries: 
Beginners' session - Installing Bees, Equipment and Hive Inspections 
Intermediate session - Troubleshooting Problems in Your Hive 
Queen Rearing - Grafting, Setting up Starter Hives and Swarm Boxes 


12:00 to 1:00 Picnic under the tent. KFC provided with registration. 

1:00 to 3:00 Workshops in the apiaries: 
Making Splits and Nucs, Adding Queen Cells and Supering 
Queen Status, Food Reserves, Problem Detection, and More (Larry Connor) 
How to Select Queen Sources for Mite Resistance 

Non-apiary workshop: 
How to Market Your Honey and Make Handcrafted Hive Products (Kathy Beck and Darlene Kress) 


3:00 to 3:30 Questions and Answers, the Raffle, Adjourn. 


Directions to the Purdue Bee Lab (click for MAP)

Use 65 North from Indianapolis. Go west on 26 (left) and you will cross the Wabash River after passing through town and the courthouse square. It is a big bridge a couple miles from where you turned. Continue about a half-mile up a small hill until you are going through campus. You are now on State St. You will pass the Memorial Union, and will continue right through campus. The last light is Airport Drive. The road bends to the right up a small hill and over the railroad tracks. The drive to the lab is the second one on the left and has a large gray TV dish near the drive. From the other direction, the drive is the first right after Sharon Chapel Dr.


----------

